# Problem mit Winamp > version 5.0



## topf (13. Oktober 2004)

Hallo und zwar habe ich folgendes Problem...

Vor ein paar Tagen installierte ich Winamp 5.05strata und als ich eine beliebige playlist geladen habe, funktionierte ein Lied und bevor der automatische Sprung zum Nächsten ging, war der Ton einfach weg. Es scheint so, als wenn das Programm eine neue Instanz von Winamp startet und das dann ein Konflikt beim Soundtreiber entsteht.

Bei Winamp < version 3 habe ich das Problem nicht. 

Vllt hat ja jemand Lust sich mit meinem Problem auseinanderzusetzen.

Das Betriebssystem ist Win2k SP4


----------



## liquidbeats (13. Oktober 2004)

evtl eine ältere version Downloaden ?
Winmp5.01 oder so  ? ich habe eine der ersten Winamp5 Versionen und die macht garkeine Probleme, mit sicherheit hast du da eine Version bekommen die evtl . einen nicht gefixten bug enthält.
wie gesagt erstma eine version drunter versuchen oder aber ma schauen ob du bei Winamp.com eine neure bekommst wo der fehler gefixt wurde.

du kannst aber auch mal dein Winamp Deinstallieren udn Reinstallieren, kann auch bei der Installation ein Fehler unterlaufen sein.
kann viele ursachen geben 

Gruß Andy


----------

